# Kefir?



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Someone please tell me how to make kefir. I looked it up as far as WHAT it is... but how is it made? Can you can it or must you refrigerate it and use withi a nominal time?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The whole reason for drinking kefir is the live probiotics that it provides.-Canning it would kill it.
You make it by adding the grains to whole/skim/2% milk(which ever you like most folks like it best in raw milk) it sits on the counter for 12 to 24 hours to ferment... the longer it ferments the thicker and more sour it will become. after you drain the grains out if you flavor it and put it in a very sturdy bottle with a nice tight lid you can chill it and it will become slightly effervescent. Like if you put a bit of seltzer in your yogurt.
it is kinda a make every day type of process but you can store the kefir grains in the fridge for a certain amount of time.
They have water kefir too which can be used to make your own form of ginger beer.
While I have not made it yet it is something that I have read about and have friends who have it and make it(and are willing to give me some starter grains)... The funny thing is-we just bought a bottle of the store bought blueberry one to try today! I figure if I like the store bought one then making it myself has to be better. I know that the kombucha that I make at home with my own flavorings added last is much better than what we buy and a fraction of the cost.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I love kefir and made my own for a couple years until i went out of town for a couple days and left my mom home to watch things with my cats when I got home she had thrown my kefir grains out cuz she thought it was sour milk!!!! She knew I made kefir but what the heck???
now i have to find more fresh kefir grains and start all over. sigh


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is a link to free kefir grains(or just for postage) world wide... Kefir Grains


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I read that as 'keef', not the other. I was gonna tell ya something...LOL


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Here is a link to free kefir grains(or just for postage) world wide... Kefir Grains


OOO! Cool site Emerald!! :congrat: :kiss:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, my buddy keeps calling it 'keefer'!

I have got batches of it going now, but only water, not milk.
I love ginger, but for me it needs to be stronger than the recommended 4-5 slices.
The best I've made so far is with strawberries. After 2 days of brewing, take it out and add about 2 large berries and let it sit. It seemed to be sweeter the second day than on the third, but its really good. Hopefully I'll get some of my own berries in there this year.
I've got some kiwi going in the fridge now, and my next 2 batches will be ginger and coconut.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

New awesome recipe:Cinnamon! I put 2 sticks in a quart of it.
Finally got one that actually tastes like ginger too, but I had to use a lot of ginger, double the amount you see on online recipes, maybe 8-10 slices.


I've got one going with 1/3 coconut water, young coco's are $2 at the Korean market near me.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

The kifer you buy at the store is NOTHING like the real thing, so don't go by what commercially sold kifer tastes like.

I make kifer off and on. Mostly, it tastes like buttermilk. In fact, I've used it in place of buttermilk to make cornbread.

I also put a glass in the blender, add mango and a few strawberries plus a bit of ice for a killer smoothie!

Kifer grains can be dehydrated and stored long-term in an air-tight container mixed with powdered milk. I have some stored that way as a back up should I somehow loose the working grains that I have.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

The coconut water was a failure. I dont know what happened, I didnt put as much sugar in the water mix, but it turned into vinegar in 2 days. I added some sugar to see if I could revive that batch, so we'll see.
Cinnamon! Absolutely awesome! I'm on the second batch with the same two sticks, I'll see how long it lasts.


----------

